# just some railroad ties of Brazilian to look at...



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

Not for sale,trade or barter.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesusl. are those yours?.....that's crazy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Somewaht related. 

We bought furniture that was made from actual railrad ties that were used in an old railroad in South Africa (IIRC). The wood is a beautiful dark brown colour and is very hard and heavy. The owner of the furniture manufacturing company apparently bought up all of the ties that he could get. It was an old railway and the ties had been sitting in the hot sun for many years...hence the wood is very checked, etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

al3d said:


> Jesusl. are those yours?.....that's crazy


Nice slabs ,very old from the 1950's, more old smaller pieces not in picture


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> That would be awesome if those are indeed BRW. Cannot see how anyone would use it for railway ties. Its always been considered nice wood not utility wood. Although I have seen it used for some odd things ... but railroad ties? crazy.


Hey, in the '50s in Africa, it was a cheap, plentiful non-rotting wood. Why not use it as railroad ties?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Hey, in the '50s in Africa, it was a cheap, plentiful non-rotting wood. Why not use it as railroad ties?


Too hard to drive rail spikes into without problems, I suspect, and probably isn't easy to rot-proof.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Too hard to drive rail spikes into without problems, I suspect, and probably isn't easy to rot-proof.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Well, it's really oily, so probably quite rot resistant, especially in a dry climate. I can't say I'd want to put a spike through it though. kqoct


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Well, it's really oily, so probably quite rot resistant, especially in a dry climate. I can't say I'd want to put a spike through it though. kqoct


Point taken. Our ties weigh enough, I'd hate to lift BR ones!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Somewaht related.
> 
> We bought furniture that was made from actual railrad ties that were used in an old railroad in South Africa (IIRC). The wood is a beautiful dark brown colour and is very hard and heavy. The owner of the furniture manufacturing company apparently bought up all of the ties that he could get. It was an old railway and the ties had been sitting in the hot sun for many years...hence the wood is very checked, etc.
> 
> ...


Just for interest sake, the woods used in our furniture are: *Jarrah, Teak and Panga.* "The ties were laid in Africa during the turn of the century" (i.e., late 1800's to early 1900's). Apparently they were "cut from forest giants growing before the Mayflower reached America". 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Um... when did it say here that the ties pictured were from Africa?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sheesh...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Umm. Fellas, I don't think they are actual railroad ties. I think he was metaphorically speaking. 

Nice lumber there.

And South America, Africa... who can tell the difference anyways...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Teak would make a lot more sense... doh!


----------



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> That would be awesome if those are indeed BRW. Cannot see how anyone would use it for railway ties. Its always been considered nice wood not utility wood. Although I have seen it used for some odd things ... but railroad ties? crazy.


The "Railroad Tie " was just a tongue in cheek reference as to the SIZE of these slabs, not actual railroad ties guys......I am American and will have to remember not everyone is hip to our slang.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, you southern folk have some interesting vernacular.  Is it in Georgia where all soft drinks are called "cokes"? "Hi. I'd like a coke." "Sure, what kind?" "Um. Seven-Up, please." LOL. Nice lumber, btw!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gregsguitars said:


> The "Railroad Tie " was just a tongue in cheek reference as to the SIZE of these slabs, not actual railroad ties guys......I am American and will have to remember not everyone is hip to our slang.


.......and all my posts about furniture made from, you know, likely didn't help .....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Yeah, you southern folk have some interesting vernacular.  Is it in Georgia where all soft drinks are called "cokes"? "Hi. I'd like a coke." "Sure, what kind?" "Um. Seven-Up, please." LOL. Nice lumber, btw!


not only in Georgia do the call soft drink or "POP" Coke , there is a place in Canada where they do the same . can you guess where ? ...plane up some of that timber i want to see


----------



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

Big_Daddy said:


> Yeah, you southern folk have some interesting vernacular.  Is it in Georgia where all soft drinks are called "cokes"? "Hi. I'd like a coke." "Sure, what kind?" "Um. Seven-Up, please." LOL. Nice lumber, btw!


Well in Georgia it is an abomonation to drink anything but "coke" All other brands other than "the real thing" are soda's. As far as slicing the Brazilian up for boards, no way, sides and backs yes, fingerboards ,no it's to big to waste,.....


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

When I worked at the Union Carbide in Welland Ontario,
to make enough money to afford a custom amplifier built in Scotland,
the Redmere Soloist, $2,700 in 1977,
the skids and 4x4's coming into the factory could be mahogany.
Some was all white, some was all dark brown, some red,
or you saw strange two-tones and blends.
I've seen guitars to chess men carved out of it.


----------

